# Which is more practical to know about: refrigeration, sailmaking or diesel repair?



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

I have often read that some of the best trades to know as a liveaboard cruiser are diesel engine repair, refrigeration repair and sailmaking. These are three trades in short supply in cruising areas, and one can put some money in the kit and support oneself doing these sorts of jobs for other boaters. Is this really true? If so, which is the best skill to have, as far as finding work goes?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Unlikely you could make any real money.. marinas are going to use their own people and most owners want free to very very cheap help. (my opinion)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Chances are there will be a ready volunteer nearby to help with someone's problem, and besides it's very difficult to legally work in a foreign country (if that's in the cards), esp if there are locals set up to do that work.. It would be a good way to alienate the locals, never a good idea.

I think it would be tough slog as a business/livelihood, however having those kinds of skills and a helpful mindset might keep you in beer and goodies...


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

None. People with the problems will already know how to order a new sail from a loft, or repair it them selves, if the refrigeration is shot, they will know where to order the parts from, and get a certified tech to install it. If their diesel needs repair, no one with $ would have an uncertified unexperienced individual mess with their motor, if that is what they wanted, they would do it themselves. So go learn all of them, so you can fix your own, or just save the time and $, and put it towards maintenance. IMHO.


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

I dunno if you could do it but it sounds like something that would work. Kinda like handyman, not every cruiser is loaded some need to do this stuff on a budget. I can see people needing help enough so this would make some money. I wouldn't plan on it becoming prosperous but I think you could offset costs quite a lot.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

I mean, I am assumiing one would get certified in the refrigeration or diesel thing before offering their services.

I have a buddy at my marina who plans on helping supprt himself by diving and cleaning hull bottoms/replacing zincs/etc. He is already an amateur diver and has all the equipment. I'm just not too sure how u break into something like that. If he just shows up in a marina in key west, and starts advertising on craigslist and by word of mouth, I bet he woulld get enough work to support his minimal cruising needs. Maybe not...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Learn to repair outboards. Especially in the islands. I've had fish galore, more fruit then we could possibly eat and made a few friends as well. Sometimes there are things money can't buy you. Learn all the above for your own self sufficiency. You might be able to make a few bucks here and there, but paying your way could be a bit harder...


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

As a fellow sailor personally I would help some one in need and charge the a rum and coke and a few stories.. Do onto others..


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's assume you are talking about being somewhat remote. Even a 4 or 5 hr sail to the nearest marina with repair services can be a significant distraction. As for certified? I would love to know how many real service providers in the islands are actually certified. 

1. Sail repair.... Not verynhard to hand stitch a patch to get you by for a bit. Many even have a spare sail, so this isn't likely the biggest demand.

2. Diesel repair.... You still have the sails to power the boat. No iron genny is a docking problem for most, but could be dealt with the next time your travels bring you close to services.

3. Refrigeration repair.... What? The ritas and beer are warm!? Emergency.........

I'm going with refrigeration.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Own a boat for long enough and you will become proficient in all forms of boaty things. Then you pass it on as others pass it on to you. Cruisers tend to be self surficient and are always there to help each other out. and payment.... well it seems what goes around comes around plus a shared bottle or two or three.....


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

People with refrigeration skills are harder to find than any other categories and there is hardly a sailor out there who has not, at some time, had refrigeration issues of some type.


----------



## Familycruisers (Dec 15, 2011)

*Refrigeration*

Getting certified is easy, its simply another piece of paper saying you passed the test that burned into your brain one thing. You can no longer release refrigerant. Certified does not mean qualified. Never teaches even how to hook up gauges, let alone what they mean.That being said I learned refrigeration with a backround in explosives. Knowing how to read a ladder diagram and a meter go a long way. Also took a couple basic refrig/heating theory classes. Then lots of OJT. Really though, a meter, a 10in1, and your gauges diagnose most ref/ac problems.


----------



## Familycruisers (Dec 15, 2011)

Also know people that have been doing this for 20 years and still have no clue and are simply part changers. Well, its gotta be this...or this...Lmao


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Let's assume you are talking about being somewhat remote. Even a 4 or 5 hr sail to the nearest marina with repair services can be a significant distraction. As for certified? I would love to know how many real service providers in the islands are actually certified.
> 
> 1. Sail repair.... Not verynhard to hand stitch a patch to get you by for a bit. Many even have a spare sail, so this isn't likely the biggest demand.
> 
> ...


from this post and others looks like refrigeration is a win!

I am not assuming a remote place. I am assuming that I would be a liveaboard in a marina. I know marina's have their own boatyards, but lots of people hire their own contractors to get better results (or just lower costs).


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Or electrical.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

peterchech said:


> .....I am not assuming a remote place. I am assuming that I would be a liveaboard in a marina. I know marina's have their own boatyards, but lots of people hire their own contractors to get better results (or just lower costs).


This is really a deal breaker. Most marinas highly regulate who can work on their grounds. At the least, they want a piece of the action. Others simply forbid anyone other than their own staff. There are some exceptions, but I've never been docked at one.

One trick is to get your Captain's license, if you don't already, and get on retainer as the caretaker of boats at your marina. The caretakers can sometimes be exceptions, but usually because their skills are limited. If you were taking all the work away, you might find them unwelcoming again.


----------



## GOsailor (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi aeventyr60,
Another sailnet member told me you sail in the Thailand neighborhood, and I am planning to sail in May from SF to Bangkok. Need someplace to land and stay in Bangkok for a few months. I'm looking for a marina, if any exist, a safe place to keep the boat on the hard, a good anchorage, or a good place to tie up - up the river from bangkok. Bangkok seems most practical to me as i'll be living in the Chiang Mai area, Pattaya is too expensive and Phuket is too far. Must be cheaper than the average American marina monthly as i'll probably be living on a Thai salary for a while. Any help, and experience you can share is greatly appreciated. Cheers,
Axel


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ahoy Axel,

You will find that the Thai marina's have gotten more expensive over the past few years. Not sure about up the river near Bangkok, as we have mostly been on the West side. Also, Pattaya not a very safe place to leave your boat unattended. Many break ins at the so called "secure" dock. If price is the chief concern, then I'd leave it in Malaysia, near Langkawi at a place called "hole in the wall" I think a safe mooring is about 100 bucks a month maybe less. I know there is a new small marina in Krabbi, which we will be checking out in February. Over in the far Eastern part of Thailand, Ko Chang there is a German guy that has a small dock and few moorings, I'll try to see what i can find out. We are in transit up the Mallaca strait for the next week or so, so will be incummuncado for a bit.
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

You won't make much money off of fellow cruisers. Your better off helping those around you because you may need their help in return. "What comes around"...... I've found work abroad as a Dive Master, and as a Delivery Capt. And hanging around places that "Lonely Planet" Backpackers frequent. I've never had trouble going inland to adventure tourist hot spot's and talking a couple of adventure junkies into cruising to some out of the way islands for a few day's. I usually go inland because your less likely to get caught soliciting charters. I've taken countless backpackers over the year's from the Poc Na youth hostile in Isla Mujeres up to isla Contoy. From Belize City out to Turneffe Reef. From Lake Atitlan in Guatemala it's easy to talk people into going down to the Rio Dulce. You just keep it on D.L and tell them that if anyone ask's, their not pay'n you, They are just friends cruising with you. I've never been asked or caught. Any where there is a cool Volcano or Ruin's, there are adventure hungry tourist's.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Capt.aaron said:


> You won't make much money off of fellow cruisers. Your better off helping those around you because you may need their help in return. "What comes around"...... I've found work abroad as a Dive Master, and as a Delivery Capt. And hanging around places that "Lonely Planet" Backpackers frequent. I've never had trouble going inland to adventure tourist hot spot's and talking a couple of adventure junkies into cruising to some out of the way islands for a few day's. I usually go inland because your less likely to get caught soliciting charters. I've taken countless backpackers over the year's from the Poc Na youth hostile in Isla Mujeres up to isla Contoy. From Belize City out to Turneffe Reef. From Lake Atitlan in Guatemala it's easy to talk people into going down to the Rio Dulce. You just keep it on D.L and tell them that if anyone ask's, their not pay'n you, They are just friends cruising with you. I've never been asked or caught. Any where there is a cool Volcano or Ruin's, there are adventure hungry tourist's.


This is a really interesting idea capt aaron. What do you charge people for such things? I imagine somewhat less than an "official" captained charter? (these types don't generally have the money for the official charter I would think...


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I play it by ear. If it's a German couple with fancy gear I'll say I need at least 100 bucks for each day we are out, or 50 buck's a person per day. They Usually spend 50 bucks per person a day in town so it work's out the same for them. I've brought people for more and I've brought people for less. When I did it in Isa Mujeres I would do it for less out of the youth hostile. You just figure out what peoples daily budget is and add a little to it. Keep In mind my cruising cost's a very low. I anchor out for free, I eat a simple diet, I drink cheap rum, My systems are minimal and my maintainance cost's are nill. I'm a bare bones cruiser to the max and alway's have been. I enjoy the freedom that comes from not having a bunch of crap. Some people have camping gear and just want a ride out to some outer islands. some people want a sea going adventure/ sailing lesson. I took a couple of french chick's from Belize City, all the way to the Bay Island's for $500 buck's back in the early 90's. So many times one trip led to another through word of mouth. You have to learn where to hang out, and when to talk about your boat and how cool the Island you were just at is, and let them beg you to take them out. And say your not legally allowed to run charters, and let them suggest doi'n it any way. And reluctantly agree, as long as they don't tell anyone your charg'n, and you would do it for free if you could afford it. I've been doing it since 1990 all over the Western Caribbean.


----------



## sfchallenger (May 17, 2011)

I'd say your best bet to make the best income is to get USCG certified as at least a 50 ton Master. Then you can do deliveries on other people's boats, run a legitimate charter of your own, or pilot someone else's legitimate charter operation. You can still learn everything about diesel repair, refrigeration, and sailmaking and you will sound more authorative with the captain's liscence, whether you persue individual certification in the other three or not.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Refrigeration will require you to get multiple licenses (new one in each country if you're cruising) AND to keep multiple sets of tools and gas bottles. Each gas or mix requires separate pressure gauge sets, separate recovery equipment, etc. Unless you do it all illegally and sloppily you're gonna need a bigger boat.

One down, two to go. No reason that you can't buy all the diesel tools and a sewing machine at the same time.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

peterchech said:


> .......I am assuming that I would be a liveaboard in a marina. I know marina's have their own boatyards, but lots of people hire their own contractors to get better results (or just lower costs).





hellosailor said:


> Refrigeration will require you to get multiple licenses (new one in each country if you're cruising) AND to keep multiple sets of tools and gas bottles. Each gas or mix requires separate pressure gauge sets, separate recovery equipment, etc. Unless you do it all illegally and sloppily you're gonna need a bigger boat.
> 
> One down, two to go. No reason that you can't buy all the diesel tools and a sewing machine at the same time.


The OP is planning to work out of a marina, so tools could be stored in a van ashore. However, there are many other impediments to this plan working.


----------

